# Question about rules on the 'Front'



## justismi28 (Aug 19, 2014)

Hey guys, looking to make sure my whole life hasn't been a lie Lol. It is my understanding that the salt lake county extended archery area is archery only at all times. Unit 17a covers this whole area, as well down south in Utah county to Spanish Fork canyon. My understanding was that you can't hunt the extended area with a rifle or ml right? 
I've always thought this was the case, which is one of the issues I have with the unit. They basically cram huge numbers of rifle and ml hunters into essentially half the unit. But if I'm wrong...like I said my life has been a lie 

Thanks.


----------



## Mtn. Runner (Oct 7, 2009)

Basically from corner canyon in Draper to I-80 is archery only.


----------



## Mtn. Runner (Oct 7, 2009)

You take out the archery only parts and it is still a huge unit with lots of country to hunt. But also tons of hunters.


----------



## justismi28 (Aug 19, 2014)

Thanks guys. That's what I thought, but when it came up in conversation with someone who was 'certain' I wanted to make sure I was telling them right.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Archery only except for the LE moose guys. To my knowledge they are able to use rifles regardless.


----------



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

The archery only portion of the Wasatch front only applies to deer and elk. Moose and mountain goat hunters are able to use any weapon.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Edited.....


----------



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

As you say, it actually has changed. A few years ago a guy from East Canyon sued Salt Lake County for violating state firearms code and regulations. Salt Lake County now conforms to state regulations concerning discharge of firearms.


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

The county struck it's fire arms restrictions in 2011 and it now defaults to the state law as Ben said above. That is 600 feet or 200 yards from a structure and not from or across proper roads, etc...


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Good to know. Thanks for the update. I'll edit my post above to avoid confusion.


----------

